# Dorico 4 presentation: 2022/01/12 - 14h00 (GMT)



## Gil

Hello,

Big Dorico news (Dorico 4 quite surely) will happen on January 12, at 14:00 (GMT) here:


Best regards,
Gil.

PS: post edited: English presentation link and time (was the German one).


----------



## wcreed51

Guess I'll have to brush up on my German...


----------



## joebaggan

Is there going to be significant Cubase integration in this release or do we have to wait until 5.0 for it?


----------



## Bollen

joebaggan said:


> Is there going to be significant Cubase integration in this release or do we have to wait until 5.0 for it?


I would think till 10... They have so much stuff to do still on notation side.


----------



## Sugar Free

from this week's leak:

What's New In Steinberg Dorico 4 Pro: 

• *Key Editor in Write mode:* With the introduction of a dedicated Key Editor in the lower zone in Write mode, its now easier than ever to shape the MIDI performance of your music notation. 

• *Smart MIDI import:* powerful new MIDI import workflow that intelligently interprets incoming tracks, and remembers your choices for future imports. 

• *Polyphonic MIDI transcription:* Whether you're using the new smart MIDI import workflow or recording music in real-time from your MIDI keyboard, Dorico 4 now automatically separates the music you play into separate voices, producing a much cleaner transcription of your input than ever before. 

• *Insert mode scope:* change the scope of Insert mode operations, editing only the current voice, or all voices on the current instrument, or all instruments in the flow, making it easier than ever to create cadenzas or free rhythm sections. 

• *Melodic and rhythmic transformations:* Common melodic and rhythmic transformations such as rotation, inversion and reversal are now all just one click away-and unlike plug-ins or add-ons in other music notation software 

• *On-screen keyboard, fretboard and drum pads:* Click or tap notes into the score from the piano, input guitar tab directly by touching the string and fret on the fretboard, or see all of the percussion instruments in your kit at a glance with the drum pads 

• *Revamped Play mode and Mixer:* Choose between showing the essential controls in the lower zone, or showing the Mixer as a separate window for full control over channel EQ, insert effects, and more. 

• *Native Apple Silicon support:* Dorico 4 is the first professional-grade music notation and composition application to run natively on Apple's new M1-powered Macs. Some editing operations are as much as twice as fast on Apple Silicon than on in Intel-powered Mac. 

• *Flexible new Steinberg Licensing:* simply sign in with your Steinberg ID, and you're up and running in moments. Run Dorico 4 on two computers with a single-user license by signing in on each machine. 

• *Library Manager:* see the differences between the options and styles in two projects at a glance, and selectively apply changes from one to the other. 

• *Jump bar:* quickly access all of Dorico's commands from your computer keyboard: just type J, then a few letters of the command you want to execute, and hit Return. The jump bar also makes it easy to navigate anywhere in your project, jumping instantly to any page, bar, or rehearsal mark of your choosing. 

• *Instrument filters in galley view:* you can now focus in on the instruments you're interested in simply by selecting them and hiding all of the others. 

• *Supervision:* a fully customizable, multi-meter audio analyzer plug-in, now included with Dorico 4. 

• *Capos for fretted instruments:* Dorico 4 allows you to define a full or partial capo for a fretted instrument, and can produce transposed notation, chord symbols and chord diagrams accordingly. 

• *Parenthesised chord symbols:* Easily show optional or alternate chord symbols by enclosing them in parentheses. 

• *Automatic score order and soloists:* When adding players and Instruments to your project. Dorico will now automatically order them according to the conventional orchestral score order, so you can rest assured that your instruments will be in the order the conductor will expect when perusing your score. 

• *User-defined project templates and ensembles:* To quickly add multiple instruments to your project, the revamped ensemble picker allows you to use standard orchestral shorthand for woodwind and brass, or type standard abbreviations for instruments. Once you've set up your project exactly the way you want it, save it as a project template for future use: it will appear in the Hub alongside Dorico's built-in project templates. 

• *Bracketing for figured bass:* Building on the comprehensive support for figured bass introduced in Dorico 3.5, Dorico 4 adds a sophisticated set of tools for adding square brackets and parentheses to figured bass, allowing you to bracket individual figures or even accidentals independently, or enclose multiple figures at different rhythmic positions within a single set of brackets. 

• *Improved staff labels:* Players holding multiple instruments, like percussionists, can now be labelled using their player name rather than the names of individual instruments. 


Other Key Features: 

• Redesigned Hub window with score thumbnail previews, better learning resources, and new options for setting up your new project with title, composer, Initial key and time signature Information, music and text font, etc. 

• Improved look and feel across the application, with a sleeker, simplified look, comprehensively redesigned icons, and subtle improvements In every mode. 

• Redesigned notations toolbox In Write mode, providing easy access both to the panels for creating items with the mouse and to the popovers for creating items with the keyboard. 

• Bar count regions make it easy to number successive bars of repeated material, including showing the number of bars in the range at the start, and always numbering the final bar In the range. 

• Easily insert musical symbols In text items with the new Insert Music Text dialog, allowing you quick access to all of Bravura Text's thousands of symbols. 

• New Library menu bringing the Layout Options, Notation Options, Engraving Options, Playback Options and Note Input Options dialogs together, plus all of the dialogs for editing library Items. 

• Smarter system and page breaks allow you to make a selection anywhere In a bar and the break will intelligently snap to the previous or next barline as appropriate 

• Fingering for chord diagrams allow easy creation of Instructional materials for learning guitarists 

• Hide clef and key signature after first system for lead sheets. 

• Smarter font substitution automatically showing symbols from Bravura if they are missing from your chosen music font. 

• Customizable overscroll allows you to position the first and last page of your layout wherever you like In the view. 

• VST Amp Rack and VST Bass Amp plug-Ins brings powerful guitar and bass amp simulation to Dorico 4, allowing you to add cabinets and stomp boxes to transform the sound of your sampled guitars and bass.


----------



## Josha

If the polyphonic transcription works well, that'd be awesome (I'm thinking particularly of piano parts). I guess we'll know soon.


----------



## DJiLAND

Sugar Free said:


> from this week's leak:
> 
> What's New In Steinberg Dorico 4 Pro:
> 
> • *Key Editor in Write mode:* With the introduction of a dedicated Key Editor in the lower zone in Write mode, its now easier than ever to shape the MIDI performance of your music notation.
> 
> • *Smart MIDI import:* powerful new MIDI import workflow that intelligently interprets incoming tracks, and remembers your choices for future imports.
> 
> • *Polyphonic MIDI transcription:* Whether you're using the new smart MIDI import workflow or recording music in real-time from your MIDI keyboard, Dorico 4 now automatically separates the music you play into separate voices, producing a much cleaner transcription of your input than ever before.
> 
> • *Insert mode scope:* change the scope of Insert mode operations, editing only the current voice, or all voices on the current instrument, or all instruments in the flow, making it easier than ever to create cadenzas or free rhythm sections.
> 
> • *Melodic and rhythmic transformations:* Common melodic and rhythmic transformations such as rotation, inversion and reversal are now all just one click away-and unlike plug-ins or add-ons in other music notation software
> 
> • *On-screen keyboard, fretboard and drum pads:* Click or tap notes into the score from the piano, input guitar tab directly by touching the string and fret on the fretboard, or see all of the percussion instruments in your kit at a glance with the drum pads
> 
> • *Revamped Play mode and Mixer:* Choose between showing the essential controls in the lower zone, or showing the Mixer as a separate window for full control over channel EQ, insert effects, and more.
> 
> • *Native Apple Silicon support:* Dorico 4 is the first professional-grade music notation and composition application to run natively on Apple's new M1-powered Macs. Some editing operations are as much as twice as fast on Apple Silicon than on in Intel-powered Mac.
> 
> • *Flexible new Steinberg Licensing:* simply sign in with your Steinberg ID, and you're up and running in moments. Run Dorico 4 on two computers with a single-user license by signing in on each machine.
> 
> • *Library Manager:* see the differences between the options and styles in two projects at a glance, and selectively apply changes from one to the other.
> 
> • *Jump bar:* quickly access all of Dorico's commands from your computer keyboard: just type J, then a few letters of the command you want to execute, and hit Return. The jump bar also makes it easy to navigate anywhere in your project, jumping instantly to any page, bar, or rehearsal mark of your choosing.
> 
> • *Instrument filters in galley view:* you can now focus in on the instruments you're interested in simply by selecting them and hiding all of the others.
> 
> • *Supervision:* a fully customizable, multi-meter audio analyzer plug-in, now included with Dorico 4.
> 
> • *Capos for fretted instruments:* Dorico 4 allows you to define a full or partial capo for a fretted instrument, and can produce transposed notation, chord symbols and chord diagrams accordingly.
> 
> • *Parenthesised chord symbols:* Easily show optional or alternate chord symbols by enclosing them in parentheses.
> 
> • *Automatic score order and soloists:* When adding players and Instruments to your project. Dorico will now automatically order them according to the conventional orchestral score order, so you can rest assured that your instruments will be in the order the conductor will expect when perusing your score.
> 
> • *User-defined project templates and ensembles:* To quickly add multiple instruments to your project, the revamped ensemble picker allows you to use standard orchestral shorthand for woodwind and brass, or type standard abbreviations for instruments. Once you've set up your project exactly the way you want it, save it as a project template for future use: it will appear in the Hub alongside Dorico's built-in project templates.
> 
> • *Bracketing for figured bass:* Building on the comprehensive support for figured bass introduced in Dorico 3.5, Dorico 4 adds a sophisticated set of tools for adding square brackets and parentheses to figured bass, allowing you to bracket individual figures or even accidentals independently, or enclose multiple figures at different rhythmic positions within a single set of brackets.
> 
> • *Improved staff labels:* Players holding multiple instruments, like percussionists, can now be labelled using their player name rather than the names of individual instruments.
> 
> 
> Other Key Features:
> 
> • Redesigned Hub window with score thumbnail previews, better learning resources, and new options for setting up your new project with title, composer, Initial key and time signature Information, music and text font, etc.
> 
> • Improved look and feel across the application, with a sleeker, simplified look, comprehensively redesigned icons, and subtle improvements In every mode.
> 
> • Redesigned notations toolbox In Write mode, providing easy access both to the panels for creating items with the mouse and to the popovers for creating items with the keyboard.
> 
> • Bar count regions make it easy to number successive bars of repeated material, including showing the number of bars in the range at the start, and always numbering the final bar In the range.
> 
> • Easily insert musical symbols In text items with the new Insert Music Text dialog, allowing you quick access to all of Bravura Text's thousands of symbols.
> 
> • New Library menu bringing the Layout Options, Notation Options, Engraving Options, Playback Options and Note Input Options dialogs together, plus all of the dialogs for editing library Items.
> 
> • Smarter system and page breaks allow you to make a selection anywhere In a bar and the break will intelligently snap to the previous or next barline as appropriate
> 
> • Fingering for chord diagrams allow easy creation of Instructional materials for learning guitarists
> 
> • Hide clef and key signature after first system for lead sheets.
> 
> • Smarter font substitution automatically showing symbols from Bravura if they are missing from your chosen music font.
> 
> • Customizable overscroll allows you to position the first and last page of your layout wherever you like In the view.
> 
> • VST Amp Rack and VST Bass Amp plug-Ins brings powerful guitar and bass amp simulation to Dorico 4, allowing you to add cabinets and stomp boxes to transform the sound of your sampled guitars and bass.



Rather than being integrated with Cubase/Nuendo, it seems to be trying to become a complete score-based DAW by itself.
It will be a very powerful DAW for composers who don't need audio editing. Especially when work for recording, don't have to work twice to get the score after making the mockup.


----------



## zigzag

DJiLAND said:


> Rather than being integrated with Cubase/Nuendo, it seems to be trying to become a complete score-based DAW by itself.
> It will be a very powerful DAW for composers who don't need audio editing. Especially when work for recording, don't have to work twice to get the score after making the mockup.


What if they would add audio editing to Dorico?


----------



## joebaggan

DJiLAND said:


> Rather than being integrated with Cubase/Nuendo, it seems to be trying to become a complete score-based DAW by itself.
> It will be a very powerful DAW for composers who don't need audio editing. Especially when work for recording, don't have to work twice to get the score after making the mockup.


Why would Dorico try to compete with the king of DAWs - Cubase - which is also a Steinberg product? Is Dorico trying to be a DAW-lite cause it'll likely never have all the Midi, Plugin etc. features of Cubase.


----------



## dcoscina

Sugar Free said:


> from this week's leak:
> 
> What's New In Steinberg Dorico 4 Pro:
> 
> • *Key Editor in Write mode:* With the introduction of a dedicated Key Editor in the lower zone in Write mode, its now easier than ever to shape the MIDI performance of your music notation.
> 
> • *Smart MIDI import:* powerful new MIDI import workflow that intelligently interprets incoming tracks, and remembers your choices for future imports.
> 
> • *Polyphonic MIDI transcription:* Whether you're using the new smart MIDI import workflow or recording music in real-time from your MIDI keyboard, Dorico 4 now automatically separates the music you play into separate voices, producing a much cleaner transcription of your input than ever before.
> 
> • *Insert mode scope:* change the scope of Insert mode operations, editing only the current voice, or all voices on the current instrument, or all instruments in the flow, making it easier than ever to create cadenzas or free rhythm sections.
> 
> • *Melodic and rhythmic transformations:* Common melodic and rhythmic transformations such as rotation, inversion and reversal are now all just one click away-and unlike plug-ins or add-ons in other music notation software
> 
> • *On-screen keyboard, fretboard and drum pads:* Click or tap notes into the score from the piano, input guitar tab directly by touching the string and fret on the fretboard, or see all of the percussion instruments in your kit at a glance with the drum pads
> 
> • *Revamped Play mode and Mixer:* Choose between showing the essential controls in the lower zone, or showing the Mixer as a separate window for full control over channel EQ, insert effects, and more.
> 
> • *Native Apple Silicon support:* Dorico 4 is the first professional-grade music notation and composition application to run natively on Apple's new M1-powered Macs. Some editing operations are as much as twice as fast on Apple Silicon than on in Intel-powered Mac.
> 
> • *Flexible new Steinberg Licensing:* simply sign in with your Steinberg ID, and you're up and running in moments. Run Dorico 4 on two computers with a single-user license by signing in on each machine.
> 
> • *Library Manager:* see the differences between the options and styles in two projects at a glance, and selectively apply changes from one to the other.
> 
> • *Jump bar:* quickly access all of Dorico's commands from your computer keyboard: just type J, then a few letters of the command you want to execute, and hit Return. The jump bar also makes it easy to navigate anywhere in your project, jumping instantly to any page, bar, or rehearsal mark of your choosing.
> 
> • *Instrument filters in galley view:* you can now focus in on the instruments you're interested in simply by selecting them and hiding all of the others.
> 
> • *Supervision:* a fully customizable, multi-meter audio analyzer plug-in, now included with Dorico 4.
> 
> • *Capos for fretted instruments:* Dorico 4 allows you to define a full or partial capo for a fretted instrument, and can produce transposed notation, chord symbols and chord diagrams accordingly.
> 
> • *Parenthesised chord symbols:* Easily show optional or alternate chord symbols by enclosing them in parentheses.
> 
> • *Automatic score order and soloists:* When adding players and Instruments to your project. Dorico will now automatically order them according to the conventional orchestral score order, so you can rest assured that your instruments will be in the order the conductor will expect when perusing your score.
> 
> • *User-defined project templates and ensembles:* To quickly add multiple instruments to your project, the revamped ensemble picker allows you to use standard orchestral shorthand for woodwind and brass, or type standard abbreviations for instruments. Once you've set up your project exactly the way you want it, save it as a project template for future use: it will appear in the Hub alongside Dorico's built-in project templates.
> 
> • *Bracketing for figured bass:* Building on the comprehensive support for figured bass introduced in Dorico 3.5, Dorico 4 adds a sophisticated set of tools for adding square brackets and parentheses to figured bass, allowing you to bracket individual figures or even accidentals independently, or enclose multiple figures at different rhythmic positions within a single set of brackets.
> 
> • *Improved staff labels:* Players holding multiple instruments, like percussionists, can now be labelled using their player name rather than the names of individual instruments.
> 
> 
> Other Key Features:
> 
> • Redesigned Hub window with score thumbnail previews, better learning resources, and new options for setting up your new project with title, composer, Initial key and time signature Information, music and text font, etc.
> 
> • Improved look and feel across the application, with a sleeker, simplified look, comprehensively redesigned icons, and subtle improvements In every mode.
> 
> • Redesigned notations toolbox In Write mode, providing easy access both to the panels for creating items with the mouse and to the popovers for creating items with the keyboard.
> 
> • Bar count regions make it easy to number successive bars of repeated material, including showing the number of bars in the range at the start, and always numbering the final bar In the range.
> 
> • Easily insert musical symbols In text items with the new Insert Music Text dialog, allowing you quick access to all of Bravura Text's thousands of symbols.
> 
> • New Library menu bringing the Layout Options, Notation Options, Engraving Options, Playback Options and Note Input Options dialogs together, plus all of the dialogs for editing library Items.
> 
> • Smarter system and page breaks allow you to make a selection anywhere In a bar and the break will intelligently snap to the previous or next barline as appropriate
> 
> • Fingering for chord diagrams allow easy creation of Instructional materials for learning guitarists
> 
> • Hide clef and key signature after first system for lead sheets.
> 
> • Smarter font substitution automatically showing symbols from Bravura if they are missing from your chosen music font.
> 
> • Customizable overscroll allows you to position the first and last page of your layout wherever you like In the view.
> 
> • VST Amp Rack and VST Bass Amp plug-Ins brings powerful guitar and bass amp simulation to Dorico 4, allowing you to add cabinets and stomp boxes to transform the sound of your sampled guitars and bass.


Great I just shorted out my laptop because I drooled all over it. Thanks a lot man! LMAO... bbbbbzzzttt


----------



## dcoscina

joebaggan said:


> Why would Dorico try to compete with the king of DAWs - Cubase - which is also a Steinberg product? Is Dorico trying to be a DAW-lite cause it'll likely never have all the Midi, Plugin etc. features of Cubase.


Dorico is trying to be that all-in-one solution for those of us who wish to compose traditionally (using notation) but also need the trappings of modern DAWs for media scoring. I think this is a brilliant move personally. My only wish which they probably won't do is partner with Spitfire or OT for a bespoke customized library for ultra tight playback. Clearly they are working more on creating tight integration with the Playback templates which isn't bad- but some of us got spoiled with Staffpad.


----------



## richhickey

Sugar Free said:


> from this week's leak:
> 
> What's New In Steinberg Dorico 4 Pro:


Wow, I hope that's incomplete. The dearth of play mode enhancements in that list after all this time since a desktop version update is quite distressing. Dorico still trails Notion 6 in playback map/rules power. No DAW sync etc. I'm not sure I would upgrade just for that feature list.


----------



## dcoscina

These features in particular are very appealing


----------



## lydian91

richhickey said:


> Wow, I hope that's incomplete. The dearth of play mode enhancements in that list after all this time since a desktop version update is quite distressing. Dorico still trails Notion 6 in playback map/rules power. No DAW sync etc. I'm not sure I would upgrade just for that feature list.


Lots of nice enhancements, but I too am hoping this is not a complete list. I rely on syncing timelines between the DAW and notation during playback. Rewire has been the only way to do this with Sibelius, and it has worked very well, but it's a legacy framework. MOTU has recently removed rewire support in DP 11.02, so I can no longer update DP.

I was really hoping the Dorico team would tackle syncing head on with v4. Can't make the full switch until they address this ugh. I suppose it's possible Cubase 12 may introduce a new syncing framework (à la Ableton Link), but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## ptram

The list of new features is said to be very long. However, considering that they had probably to rewrite the full code for the M1 processors, I wouldn't be surprised if not all the expected new features will be already there.

Paolo


----------



## PaulieDC

richhickey said:


> Wow, I hope that's incomplete. The dearth of play mode enhancements in that list after all this time since a desktop version update is quite distressing. Dorico still trails Notion 6 in playback map/rules power. No DAW sync etc. I'm not sure I would upgrade just for that feature list.


I will for one reason, the licensing. I can now run it on my tower AND my laptop. Free Dorico Pro for PC #2. 👍🏼


----------



## Gil

ptram said:


> they had probably to rewrite the full code for the M1 processors


Hello,
I don't think they have to rewrite all the code for the M1 processors as Dorico is based on a library called QT which is already Apple Silicon native.
I think that the 3 main subjects they had to deal with for Apple Silicon transition are:
- Updating from QT 5 (on which current Dorico versions are based) to QT 6.2 with new and updated APIs
- Updating 3rd parties libraries used in Dorico to be Apple Silicon native (modify them or wait for libraries developer to port them)
- Updating audio services
I hope @Daniel S. will blog the transition technical info (as he did for Dorico for iPad).
Best regards,
Gil.


----------



## Bollen

richhickey said:


> Wow, I hope that's incomplete. The dearth of play mode enhancements in that list after all this time since a desktop version update is quite distressing. Dorico still trails Notion 6 in playback map/rules power. No DAW sync etc. I'm not sure I would upgrade just for that feature list.


I agree, it is distressing. I think this will be the first time I actually demo this version fully before upgrading. Been disappointed too many times now.


----------



## youngpokie

richhickey said:


> The dearth of play mode enhancements in that list after all this time since a desktop version update is quite distressing.


I think someone from Steinberg said on the Dorico forum that the lead programmer responsible for play mode had been loaned to the new licensing project and that's why there isn't a lot of new functionality in that area. They also said that the full list of enhancements is dozens of pages long.


----------



## RogiervG

Gil said:


> Hello,
> 
> Big Dorico news (Dorico 4 quite surely) will happen on January 12, at 17h00 (CET) here:


Too bad the link you provided is for the German version :(






*Found* the English version on youtube...


----------



## Michael Antrum

Interesting that Steinberg said you were getting three activations with the new licensing scheme, but it says here only two.

I wonder if they were referring to Cubase only when they said three.......


----------



## Eric G

dcoscina said:


> Dorico is trying to be that all-in-one solution for those of us who wish to compose traditionally (using notation) but also need the trappings of modern DAWs for media scoring. I think this is a brilliant move personally. My only wish which they probably won't do is partner with Spitfire or OT for a bespoke customized library for ultra tight playback. Clearly they are working more on creating tight integration with the Playback templates which isn't bad- but some of us got spoiled with Staffpad


I just rebuilt my Dorico template with Aaron Venture WW/Brass + w/SM Strings (which will be replaced with AV Strings when it comes out) Entire Orchestra right now under 8GB. OT/Spitfire likely won't happen and I am a big StaffPad user but once AV Strings comes out I am going to be 100% Dorico.

And I am betting handwriting recognition on IPad for Dorico by EO 2022 also.


----------



## ed buller

dcoscina said:


> Dorico is trying to be that all-in-one solution for those of us who wish to compose traditionally (using notation) but also need the trappings of modern DAWs for media scoring. I think this is a brilliant move personally. My only wish which they probably won't do is partner with Spitfire or OT for a bespoke customized library for ultra tight playback. Clearly they are working more on creating tight integration with the Playback templates which isn't bad- but some of us got spoiled with Staffpad.


It's pretty seamless and Speedy if you use VSL Vienna Ensemble Pro. I have no issues now

best

ed


----------



## dcoscina

Michael Antrum said:


> Interesting that Steinberg said you were getting three activations with the new licensing scheme, but it says here only two.
> 
> I wonder if they were referring to Cubase only when they said three.......


I think 2 are good for most people. one desktop and one laptop.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Office computer, home computer, laptop......


----------



## Daniel S.

We confirmed just before Christmas that you will be able to activate products using Steinberg Licensing on up to three computers for your own personal use, and that is true both for Dorico 4 and for Cubase 12, when they each arrive.

It is true that there are basically no significant improvements to the capabilities of expression maps in this release. Paul, who has built all of these features in previous versions, spent most of the time he was dedicated to features in Dorico 4 building another large-scale set of features that I believe will be of great interest to many people here. (And then, yes, he has been very heavily involved in building the Steinberg Licensing system, which will also I am sure be of great benefit to all users of our products both now and for years into the future.)

We have invested a lot of time in rebuilding Play mode, the MIDI editors, Mixer, etc., but these new versions basically deliver parity functionality-wise with Dorico 3.5 (in fact in the initial release there are a couple of bits missing compared to 3.5, a consequence of completely rebuilding them from scratch), and I believe these new rebuilt components provide a much better foundation for us to build more functionality more quickly in future.

There are literally dozens of new features in Dorico 4, both large and small, and although they do not necessarily move things on significantly specifically in the direction of driving playback through third-party sample libraries, I hope you will find plenty of meaty improvements to interest you.

And, as I am wont to say, this won't be the last version of Dorico we ever build. We are already working on fixes and improvements for the next update, even before this one is in your hands.


----------



## dcoscina

Daniel S. said:


> We confirmed just before Christmas that you will be able to activate products using Steinberg Licensing on up to three computers for your own personal use, and that is true both for Dorico 4 and for Cubase 12, when they each arrive.
> 
> It is true that there are basically no significant improvements to the capabilities of expression maps in this release. Paul, who has built all of these features in previous versions, spent most of the time he was dedicated to features in Dorico 4 building another large-scale set of features that I believe will be of great interest to many people here. (And then, yes, he has been very heavily involved in building the Steinberg Licensing system, which will also I am sure be of great benefit to all users of our products both now and for years into the future.)
> 
> We have invested a lot of time in rebuilding Play mode, the MIDI editors, Mixer, etc., but these new versions basically deliver parity functionality-wise with Dorico 3.5 (in fact in the initial release there are a couple of bits missing compared to 3.5, a consequence of completely rebuilding them from scratch), and I believe these new rebuilt components provide a much better foundation for us to build more functionality more quickly in future.
> 
> There are literally dozens of new features in Dorico 4, both large and small, and although they do not necessarily move things on significantly specifically in the direction of driving playback through third-party sample libraries, I hope you will find plenty of meaty improvements to interest you.
> 
> And, as I am wont to say, this won't be the last version of Dorico we ever build. We are already working on fixes and improvements for the next update, even before this one is in your hands.


Thanks for the update Daniel! Very much appreciated and I'm really looking forward to the announcement on Wednesday!


----------



## Bollen

Daniel S. said:


> We have invested a lot of time in rebuilding Play mode, the MIDI editors


OK now I'm hyped for the first time in my life!


----------



## youngpokie

Daniel S. said:


> in the initial release there are a couple of bits missing compared to 3.5, a consequence of completely rebuilding them from scratch


Getting a little worried as to what this might be (and how soon it will be corrected?). I just hope I'm not the unlucky one who uses these bits .....


----------



## dcoscina

youngpokie said:


> Getting a little worried as to what this might be (and how soon it will be corrected?). I just hope I'm not the unlucky one who uses these bits .....


With most Steinberg apps, you have access to previous versions. 3.5 and 4 are likely to be separate applications. At least Cubase works this way. I still have Cubase 9 on my MP along with Cubase 11

I also have Dorico 2 Pro residing on the same computer as Dorico 3.5


----------



## Daniel S.

youngpokie said:


> Getting a little worried as to what this might be (and how soon it will be corrected?).


In the initial release, you can't edit the tempo in Play mode (but of course it remains editable in the usual way by manipulating tempo items in Write mode), the editing lane for semantic dynamics is not included (though again you can of course edit dynamics in Write mode, and you can also still edit continuous controllers directly in the Key Editor), and the special drum editor is not yet included.

We will include these missing bits as soon as possible, and certainly in free maintenance updates to Dorico 4 as early this year as possible.

And as David points out, you will still have access to Dorico 3.5, and projects are compatible in this regard between versions 3.5 and 4.


----------



## ed buller

Daniel S. said:


> In the initial release, you can't edit the tempo in Play mode (but of course it remains editable in the usual way by manipulating tempo items in Write mode), the editing lane for semantic dynamics is not included (though again you can of course edit dynamics in Write mode, and you can also still edit continuous controllers directly in the Key Editor), and the special drum editor is not yet included.
> 
> We will include these missing bits as soon as possible, and certainly in free maintenance updates to Dorico 4 as early this year as possible.
> 
> And as David points out, you will still have access to Dorico 3.5, and projects are compatible in this regard between versions 3.5 and 4.


One thing that I would love to see, is within the expression maps a page for pre-setting the dynamics to controller amount. So for instance a piccolo could have ppp set at CC1=0,CC8=00,CC11=50.... Then you could add pp set at CC1=10,CC8=14,CC11=60...and so on. 

This would be unique to EACH expression maps. A French horn would need a different setting allowing for very precise balancing of your Orchestral sounds against each other for consistent playback...poss ?

best

ed


----------



## J-M

Glad to see that Dorico is improving...but will there ever be a loyalty price for existing Steinberg customers?


----------



## youngpokie

Daniel S. said:


> you will still have access to Dorico 3.5, and projects are compatible in this regard between versions 3.5 and 4.


Would you mind also clarifying if there are major changes in the 3 XML files (Instrument Families, Instruments and InstrumentNames) - I set up a bunch of custom instruments and wonder if they will get overwritten/migrate OK/etc.. 

And best of luck with the rollout tomorrow, hope it goes smoothly!


----------



## Daniel S.

youngpokie said:


> Would you mind also clarifying if there are major changes in the 3 XML files (Instrument Families, Instruments and InstrumentNames)


Not major changes, no. There are certainly changes, including some new fields in the format relating to new features. You should be able to update your data by using a text merging application to graft your changes into the new factory data shipped with Dorico 4.

It goes without saying that doing this is unsupported and if you screw it up you're largely on your own!


----------



## Daniel S.

ed buller said:


> This would be unique to EACH expression maps.


You can at least adjust the default dynamic power curve in each expression map, but that doesn't provide quit the level of flexibility you're looking for. We do want to provide more detailed control over this curve in future, for sure.


----------



## joebaggan

J-M said:


> Glad to see that Dorico is improving...but will there ever be a loyalty price for existing Steinberg customers?


The discount price of $59.99 is only available to those on 3.0 who didn't upgrade to 3.5 or only upgraded recently. So Steinberg is only rewarding those who aren't so loyal hehe.









Steinberg "PSA": Limited time discounted price for Dorico 4 upgrade path - Scoring Notes


We provide a helpful analysis for the smart shopper in light of Steinberg's "PSA" about the pricing for the forthcoming Dorico 4 release.




www.scoringnotes.com


----------



## Bollen

Daniel S. said:


> In the initial release, you can't edit the tempo in Play mode


Aha! I knew you would find a way to disappoint me... The tempo line is one of the things I use most to get human/musical performances, not to mention playback of fermata, caesura, etc. Well at least I get to save a bit of money...


----------



## Daniel S.

Bollen said:


> Well at least I get to save a bit of money...


Sure, for now at least. It won't be long before it's back!


----------



## Bollen

Daniel S. said:


> Sure, for now at least. It won't be long before it's back!


Damn you, you charming angel of a man! 💕


----------



## J-M

joebaggan said:


> The discount price of $59.99 is only available to those on 3.0 who didn't upgrade to 3.5 or only upgraded recently. So Steinberg is only rewarding those who aren't so loyal hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg "PSA": Limited time discounted price for Dorico 4 upgrade path - Scoring Notes
> 
> 
> We provide a helpful analysis for the smart shopper in light of Steinberg's "PSA" about the pricing for the forthcoming Dorico 4 release.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scoringnotes.com


Lol, I just feel that it's kinda weird (or maybe I'm just spoiled) that there are no discounts for Cubase/Nuendo users. I know plenty of people who wonder about the same thing...


----------



## ptram

Bollen said:


> The tempo line is one of the things I use most to get human/musical performances, not to mention playback of fermata, caesura, etc.


These are basic tools for me, as well. I'll upgrade to support development and start exploring the new features, and then entirely switch to the new version when these features are back.

Paolo


----------



## Bollen

ptram said:


> These are basic tools for me, as well. I'll upgrade to support development and start exploring the new features, and then entirely switch to the new version when these features are back.
> 
> Paolo


Yeah, sounds like I'll do the same... I just like these guys too much!


----------



## joebaggan

J-M said:


> Lol, I just feel that it's kinda weird (or maybe I'm just spoiled) that there are no discounts for Cubase/Nuendo users. I know plenty of people who wonder about the same thing...


I'm not aware of any Steinberg loyalty program related to buying one of their products and getting a discount on any other product, but maybe someone else knows of such a thing?


----------



## Eric G

Well, all the Dorico 4 videos just went up on Youtube. And then they went down within 30 minutes. I got to see several of them. Looking forward to tomorrow even more.


----------



## Daniel S.

No spoilers, please, Eric! (It looks as if somebody set the wrong time for the videos to be made public by accident, but we've fixed it as soon as possible.)


----------



## Daniel S.

(I suppose I should say no *more* spoilers!)


----------



## Eric G

Daniel S. said:


> (I suppose I should say no *more* spoilers!)


Lips are sealed.


----------



## ennbr

Good think I watched 4 of the videos already


----------



## ptram

ennbr said:


> Good think I watched 4 of the videos already


So, you will be the one very bored at the party, tomorrow!

Paolo


----------



## ennbr

I'm sure there will be much more to say tomorrow


----------



## PhilA

Looks like today was a good day to get my newly enrolled education discount sorted (2 years of theory and writing evening classes at the Uni I work at) They teach with other notation software but I’m not buying that! 
I can upgrade from a 3.5 none educational license to a 4 educational license can’t I?


----------



## Daniel S.

For updates, actually, there are no separate edu and non-edu products, so you can update to Dorico 4 regardless of whether you currently have an edu or retail license.


----------



## Daniel S.

The YouTube videos describing (most of) the new features in Dorico 4 in are now officially available on our YouTube channel here.


----------



## ed buller

Fantastic update !...Just amazing. And you've added TRANSFORMATIONS !!!!!!!!

wonderful stuff

best

e


----------



## ed buller

PITCH MAPPING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

god i'm happy

e


----------



## Al Maurice

Looks like there is more DAW-like functionality now in Dorico, so I wonder how much of this will find it's way into Cubase. Or is there going to be a divergence.

Also there's a large range of midi input features, which will make arrangers and orchestrator very happy.


----------



## ed buller

Al Maurice said:


> Looks like there is more DAW-like functionality now in Dorico, so I wonder how much of this will find it's way into Cubase. Or is there going to be a divergence.
> 
> Also there's a large range of midi input features, which will make arrangers and orchestrator very happy.


I suspect it's getting harder to keep them as two separate programs. Especially if they just add features from each to both !

There seems to be a very different mindset with Daniel and his team from the standard Cubase approach which I think is really helping Dorico stay classy. I hope they Don't merge TBH. I love cubase for what it does and use it all the time for a rock music recording and mixing and for some film stuff. But anything even vaguely Orchestral goes straight into Dorioc . These new updates are fantastic and I suspect many composers who were on the fence will now switch

best

e


----------



## dylanmixer

Dorico 4 may just be the best new DAW on the market.


----------



## Daniel S.

Dorico 4 is now officially launched. A good place to start with some background on some of the new features, links to videos, pricing and availability information, etc. is the Dorico blog:









Dorico 4 is here to supercharge your workflow – Dorico


We are delighted to announce the immediate availability of Dorico 4, the major new version of our music notation and composition software for macOS and Windows. Some eighteen months in the making, it is our largest ever single release, and is packed with useful new features and improvements...




blog.dorico.com


----------



## Maximvs

ed buller said:


> I suspect it's getting harder to keep them as two separate programs. Especially if they just add features from each to both !
> 
> There seems to be a very different mindset with Daniel and his team from the standard Cubase approach which I think is really helping Dorico stay classy. I hope they Don't merge TBH. I love cubase for what it does and use it all the time for a rock music recording and mixing and for some film stuff. But anything even vaguely Orchestral goes straight into Dorioc . These new updates are fantastic and I suspect many composers who were on the fence will now switch
> 
> best
> 
> e


I am pretty sure Cubase and Dorico will remain two separate software with their own identities but in the future they will be able to seamlessly talk to each other, business wise it won't make any sense for Steinberg to merge the two software into one! Moreover, there are many people who are not interested in music notation and just like Cubase for all the rest that it can offer.

Best,

Max


----------



## devonmyles

Great stuff and I can't wait to start using Dorico 4. Although, it looks like I will have to wait 5-7 days for my grace period update license:

_"If you bought Dorico 3.5 from the Steinberg online shop in the End of Summer Sale between 25 August and 20 September 2021, do not be alarmed if eLicenser Control Center does not inform you that you are eligible for a grace period update. Some customers who bought during the End of Summer Sale will instead be sent a Download Access Code directly by our colleagues at AskNet, who manage the Steinberg online shop on our behalf. *Please allow 5-7 business days from today for your DAC to arrive.* We are sorry for any inconvenience caused by the delay in the delivery of your grace period Dorico 4 update."_


----------



## sheen

Are there any Cubase - Dorico integration or interoperability improvements?
...because the current state of affairs is beyond belief.


----------



## Daniel S.

No specific integration features in this release, no, though the changes to the MIDI import workflow are designed with Cubase users (and users of other DAWs as well) in mind. It is definitely in our plans to make interchange and interoperability between Cubase and Dorico better and more powerful, but there's nothing we can talk about publicly at this stage. Please stay tuned on that front.


----------



## sheen

Daniel S. said:


> No specific integration features in this release, no, though the changes to the MIDI import workflow are designed with Cubase users (and users of other DAWs as well) in mind. It is definitely in our plans to make interchange and interoperability between Cubase and Dorico better and more powerful, but there's nothing we can talk about publicly at this stage. Please stay tuned on that front.


....OK, I will continually scan the heavens


----------



## PhilA

Bought and Activated. After an initial confusion about trying to paste my new code in ELC (it's not a soft Elicense) On launch I signed in as prompted and no issues at all 
Although I'm not sure what verification pending means on the Steinberg Based license products page in my account?

Dorico Pro 4 verification pending


----------



## ennbr

Well that didn't work very well the Grace Period link I received from the e licenser failed to connect to a server


----------



## Daniel S.

PhilA said:


> Although I'm not sure what verification pending means on the Steinberg Based license products page in my account?
> 
> Dorico Pro 4 verification pending


This means that it hasn't managed to update your existing eLicenser license. Do you have your existing Dorico license on a USB-eLicenser, or using the Soft-eLicenser? You need to use the Download Access Code on the computer where your eLicenser is available. To clear the "verification pending" flag, make sure you're on the computer with the eLicenser either plugged in or the right Soft-eLicenser available, and type your Download Access Code into Steinberg Download Assistant again, which will complete the process. It's important that you do this within 30 days, or your Dorico 4 license will expire: it will only become a proper, permanent update license after it has checked your existing eLicenser license.


----------



## Daniel S.

ennbr said:


> Well that didn't work very well the Grace Period link I received from the e licenser failed to connect to a server


Sorry to hear this. The idea is that you should be redirected to https://www.steinberg.net/graceperiod, though if you go there directly in your browser it won't work, because it needs to pass information from the eLicenser Control Center to identify your existing license. Can you at least reach that URL in your browser if you type it manually? If so, please try running eLCC again, let it perform its maintenance task, and it should prompt you again.


----------



## ennbr

its trying to send me to stage.steinberg.net I won't post the rest here

And I did try to run maintenance again it completes now but does not pop up the dialog with the button to open my browser


----------



## Daniel S.

Many thanks for letting me know. I have reported it to the relevant colleagues and I'll provide an update as soon as I can.


----------



## PhilA

Daniel S. said:


> This means that it hasn't managed to update your existing eLicenser license. Do you have your existing Dorico license on a USB-eLicenser, or using the Soft-eLicenser? You need to use the Download Access Code on the computer where your eLicenser is available. To clear the "verification pending" flag, make sure you're on the computer with the eLicenser either plugged in or the right Soft-eLicenser available, and type your Download Access Code into Steinberg Download Assistant again, which will complete the process. It's important that you do this within 30 days, or your Dorico 4 license will expire: it will only become a proper, permanent update license after it has checked your existing eLicenser license.


Hmmm, Something up here. Have I purchased the wrong thing?
I had Elements 3.5 and since yesterday have Education verified: Purchased 4 upgrade EDU from Elements 3.5.


----------



## Daniel S.

ennbr said:


> its trying to send me to stage.steinberg.net I won't post the rest here
> 
> And I did try to run maintenance again it completes now but does not pop up the dialog with the button to open my browser


If you still have the original link, if you replace stage. with www. it should do the right thing. Sorry for the inconvenience. (The team has now fixed the problem for future users!)


----------



## PhilA

And now the Upgrade ins't available for purchase (private browsing session/signed out)


----------



## arvfur

ennbr said:


> its trying to send me to stage.steinberg.net I won't post the rest here
> 
> And I did try to run maintenance again it completes now but does not pop up the dialog with the button to open my browser


G


ennbr said:


> its trying to send me to stage.steinberg.net I won't post the rest here
> 
> And I did try to run maintenance again it completes now but does not pop up the dialog with the button to open my browser


Got the exact same problem. The eLicenser states "Dorico Pro 3.5 (Grace Period Eligibile)", but when redirected to stage.steinberg.net...... the first time, my browser just froze, and now nothing happens when I launch eLicencer app. No new code in my Steinberg or in my mail has appeared.


----------



## Daniel S.

PhilA said:


> Hmmm, Something up here. Have I purchased the wrong thing?
> I had Elements 3.5 and since yesterday have Education verified: Purchased 4 upgrade EDU from Elements 3.5.


No, you've not purchased the wrong thing, but you have purchased something that was not meant to go live on the store today! Sorry about that. Just sit tight: these upgrades are not fully working yet, which is why they weren't meant to be sold, but I will come back here once they are fully working and let you know when you can try again. It should be comfortably within the 30 days, but if not, we'll find another solution, don't worry!


----------



## ennbr

Daniel S. said:


> If you still have the original link, if you replace stage. with www. it should do the right thing. Sorry for the inconvenience. (The team has now fixed the problem for future users!)


I just had tried replacing it and get this now


----------



## PhilA

That explains why the Option has gone from the store now 
Thanks Daniel.


----------



## arvfur

Replaced the stage with www. Got to the "You are eligible for a free grace period update", clicked the "Claim your grace period update now" - then got a 403 error, site says "403 - forbidden" - still a no-go here :(


----------



## Daniel S.

Sorry, arvfur, I will check that out and come back to you ASAP.


----------



## Daniel S.

arvfur said:


> Replaced the stage with www. Got to the "You are eligible for a free grace period update", clicked the "Claim your grace period update now" - then got a 403 error, site says "403 - forbidden" - still a no-go here :(


Could you send me the exact URL that's producing the 403 error? By private message if you wish, if it seems like it may have identifiable data in its parameters.


----------



## arvfur

Daniel S. said:


> Sorry, arvfur, I will check that out and come back to you ASAP.


OK great. I posted the same problem on Dorico forum. Perhaps continue there?


----------



## ennbr

arvfur said:


> OK great. I posted the same problem on Dorico forum. Perhaps continue there?


Wondering if I should open a support ticket or make a phone call when they open I'll wait a little longer and see what happens here


----------



## emilio_n

ennbr said:


> I just had tried replacing it and get this now


Same problem here :-(


----------



## ed buller

Wonderful Update:





best

e


----------



## Daniel S.

emilio_n said:


> Same problem here :-(


Send me, either by email to d dot spreadbury at steinberg dot de, a screenshot of your eLicenser Control Center window showing your Dorico 3.5 license, and I'll provide you with the appropriate URL to claim your grace period update.


----------



## ennbr

Thank you @Daniel S. for the help 

Download has started

Again Thanks


----------



## rojarvi

So, just to confirm if I'm missing something here... One can upgrade from the *free* Dorico 3.5 SE to the Dorico 4 Elements for ~75€ and the full Dorico 4 Elements license is ~100€. Is there any reason to ever go with the full license option instead of upgrade?


----------



## zolhof

Reading the blog with great enthusiasm, congrats on the new release @Daniel S.

Back in 3.0 we discussed condensing changes and the option to concatenate player numbers into a single range. Is this possible now?

I basically need Hn 1.2.3.4.5.6.7.8 and Hn 9.10.11.12.13.14.15.16 to be Hn 1-8 and Hn 9-16 (one staff per a8), as exemplified in the following manuscript:


----------



## Daniel S.

zolhof said:


> Back in 3.0 we discussed condensing changes and the option to concatenate player numbers into a single range. Is this possible now?


Not as yet, I'm afraid, but we definitely still plan to look into this at some point.


----------



## Lukas

ptram said:


> However, considering that they had probably to rewrite the full code for the M1 processors


An extremely funny idea that they rewrote all the code just for M1 native support


----------



## andyhy

Daniel S. said:


> This means that it hasn't managed to update your existing eLicenser license. Do you have your existing Dorico license on a USB-eLicenser, or using the Soft-eLicenser? You need to use the Download Access Code on the computer where your eLicenser is available. To clear the "verification pending" flag, make sure you're on the computer with the eLicenser either plugged in or the right Soft-eLicenser available, and type your Download Access Code into Steinberg Download Assistant again, which will complete the process. It's important that you do this within 30 days, or your Dorico 4 license will expire: it will only become a proper, permanent update license after it has checked your existing eLicenser license.


I had the same problem in part because I couldn't identify which license to upgrade. Then I noticed there was an option described as "all upgradable licenses". Problem solved. Patience is also needed as it can take several minutes and you end up not quite knowing which of several windows you should close. I checked my profile afterwards and thankfully under products Dorico Pro 4 was now showing without any verification pending message. It's wise to check your Steinberg product profile to ensure the license for Dorico 4 is shown under Steinberg licenses with no "awaiting verification" message.


----------



## andyhy

"Not used on any computer" message appears under the activated Dorico 4 Pro in my Steinberg Activation. So I have Dorico 4 activated and working great on my Windowns PC. Just curious to understand why the Steinberg system is not recording that I am using it on this PC. Surely this is necessary in order to apply the three machine limit? Or maybe it ignores the first install until it detects more than one.

Really impressed with Dorico 4 Pro. Daniel and the team have created a superb upgrade. So many powerful new features that will make Dorico even more enjoyable to use.


----------



## arafaratanran

I am new to Dorico and I am a bit puzzled about the tutorials offered in the Steinberg Hub. I would like some basic introductory tutorials and when you select the left tab in the hub (learning), there is a left lane with basic tutorials. But when I click on one of them it simply opens an almost empty project for me to draw some notes. But I can find no option to play a video or read a text what to do in order to learn. 

That is a strange tutorial!  I tried to find videos on YouTube, but I could not find any video series matching those project files. Could anyone tell me how to make those tutorials work?


----------



## Daniel S.

They're intended to introduce a few of the basic note input and editing moves. Watch the little animation in the window that pops up, and follow along. When you've done the first step, click the 'Next' button to move on to the next one.

If you're looking for a video series that handles the absolute basics of Dorico, this is the best one we've made:



It was made for Dorico SE, the entry-level version, but all of the basics apply to all versions of Dorico. I think you'll find it very helpful.

I'd also recommend our First Steps guide, which is project-based and walks you through a complete project from start to finish:









Dorico First Steps Documentation


Dorico First Steps: Get quick and easy access to all the relevant manual resources on steinberg.help.




steinberg.help


----------



## arafaratanran

Daniel S. said:


> They're intended to introduce a few of the basic note input and editing moves. Watch the little animation in the window that pops up, and follow along. When you've done the first step, click the 'Next' button to move on to the next one.
> 
> If you're looking for a video series that handles the absolute basics of Dorico, this is the best one we've made:
> 
> 
> 
> It was made for Dorico SE, the entry-level version, but all of the basics apply to all versions of Dorico. I think you'll find it very helpful.
> 
> I'd also recommend our First Steps guide, which is project-based and walks you through a complete project from start to finish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dorico First Steps Documentation
> 
> 
> Dorico First Steps: Get quick and easy access to all the relevant manual resources on steinberg.help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> steinberg.help



Thanks, Daniel! I actually expected that something must be missign with these tutorials and it seems I was right. For me, there are no videos popping up automatically when opening those tutorials. Just the plane project files open. I am on an M1 Mac. Any idea why I don't see the videos? Maybe a security setting in macOS?


----------



## Daniel S.

How odd! No, I don't know why that would be the case. A little blue floating panel guiding you through should appear. You're definitely opening them from the 'Hands-on tutorials' pane in the Learn tab of the Hub?


----------



## arafaratanran

Daniel S. said:


> How odd! No, I don't know why that would be the case. A little blue floating panel guiding you through should appear. You're definitely opening them from the 'Hands-on tutorials' pane in the Learn tab of the Hub?


I open Dorico, the hub opens, I click the right tab "Learning" (actually in German "Lernen") and I finally click the first entry on the left "Introduction to Note Input". That title is in english. No blue floating panel, I am afraid ...


----------



## arafaratanran

And I just noticed one more thing: for playback the standard Halion sounds seem to work by default, but in the >properties >VST-Plugins none of my plugins show up - not even in the list of blocked plugins. Oddly, Noteperformer is offered in >properties >playback and >playback >playback template, however, it does not work when I enable it in both of these. I am not sure either Noteperformer or e.g. Pianoteq 6 is natively supported on the m1. It might be due to the new Dorico being native and these plugins not, no?


----------



## benwiggy

arafaratanran said:


> And I just noticed one more thing: for playback the standard Halion sounds seem to work by default, but in the >properties >VST-Plugins none of my plugins show up - not even in the list of blocked plugins. Oddly, Noteperformer is offered in >properties >playback and >playback >playback template, however, it does not work when I enable it in both of these. I am not sure either Noteperformer or e.g. Pianoteq 6 is natively supported on the m1. It might be due to the new Dorico being native and these plugins not, no?


To access non-native (Intel-only) plug-ins, you will need to run Dorico 4 in Rosetta mode. Click the checkbox in Get Info on the application in the Finder.


----------



## arafaratanran

benwiggy said:


> To access non-native (Intel-only) plug-ins, you will need to run Dorico 4 in Rosetta mode. Click the checkbox in Get Info on the application in the Finder.


Thanks! I didn't know that was necessary.


----------



## benwiggy

Page 51-2 of the Version History. It's well worth sitting down with a cup of tea and reading the whole thing.


----------



## arafaratanran

benwiggy said:


> Page 51-2 of the Version History. It's well worth sitting down with a cup of tea and reading the whole thing.


Got that! Well, I suppose it is time for a Noteperformer upgrade to VST3 and native apple m1 compatibility. After such a long time of free updates, I wouldn't mind if Wallander would charge something for that. It is a great plugin after all and not terribly expensive. Until then, I will stay in Rosetta mode. Also, Sine seems to be not m1 native, yet. Quite dissapointed for such a new plugin!

Dorico is my first app running natively on m1 and it makes me notice how few developers of plugins have moved at this point ... almost none of them, as it seems!


----------



## benwiggy

Arne is reportedly working on NP 4, which will no doubt be ARM-native, amongst other benefits.

It's quite surprising that a relatively new VST like SINE Player is not even VST3, let alone ARM-native.

Apart from the HALion sounds, EastWest's Opus is native. A lot of Spitfire's content is now native, too.


----------



## PeterRees11

Upgrading from Dorico 3.5, do I have to install the 10 Gb Dorico 4 Content package?


----------



## benwiggy

That's the HALion sample library. There are some small changes, though not critically so. If you're on an M1 Mac, then you'll want the ARM-native HALion player, which I think is in that package.


----------



## joebaggan

Save yourself the 10gb and get Noteperformer instead. It's far better than Halion.


----------



## PeterRees11

joebaggan said:


> Save yourself the 10gb and get Noteperformer instead. It's far better than Halion.


Thanks, I have NP, just wondered whether there was anything new in the content package - for example, the new VSTs?


----------



## Bollen

Any PC users upgraded yet? I'm curious to know if they fixed scrolling in Play mode. Does it scroll like the rest of the program now? And have they added the editing tools to Right Click?


----------



## Rowy van Hest

It's tempting, but I'm used to Finale for the score and Reaper for the editing. Yeah, I have to export the midi to my DAW, but that's not really a big deal, so I guess I'll pass.


----------



## andyhy

Bollen said:


> Any PC users upgraded yet? I'm curious to know if they fixed scrolling in Play mode. Does it scroll like the rest of the program now? And have they added the editing tools to Right Click?


I'm finding odd places in Dorico 4 where I'm unable to slow down the scrolling. It whizzes by, but I'm sure they will fix it very soon. Could be my tracker ball.


----------

